# Small Garden in East Texas



## gary s (Mar 28, 2014)

I have been trying to get my garden till for a while but this crazy weather keeps interfering. Grandson got first tilling done last Monday rained a couple days, supposed to rain again today. I am waiting on #2 son to bring me some cow manure so I can till it in, then I'll be ready. My garden is only about 12' wide by 40' long it's plenty big for me and the Mrs. usually giving the neighbors stuff as well. We have still had temps down in the low 30's a few times, so maybe that is all behind us. I started some new seeds in the garage "Summer Girl" tomatoes .  We usually do several kinds of tomatoes, cucumbers, squash, zucchini, peppers (several types) a little corn beans, onions and a few other things I can squeeze  in. Then in the fall we usually plant a few fall veggies. Wife cans and freezes so we can enjoy all year. I really hate going to the store and buying those overpriced, no tasting tomatoes and veggies. Always look forward to the fresh stuff out of the garden. Pictures to follow

Gary S


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 28, 2014)

Sounds like a good start hope the weather straightens out it sure has been wet across the south lately


----------



## disco (Mar 28, 2014)

I am very jealous. I can't even thing about putting out the cold tolerant crops until the beginning of May. Tomatoes and Peppers go out under Cozy Coats in the middle of May as there is always the risk of frost until the beginning of June. However it is a trade off for living in the mountains.

Your garden and your early start make me jealous anyway.

Disco


----------



## gary s (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks Piney & Disco


----------



## daveomak (Mar 28, 2014)

Hey.....  Garden time......   Do you have to deal with Fire Ants where you are at.


----------



## gary s (Mar 29, 2014)

Hey Dave yes we do, I went out yesterday and sprinkled ant killer on about 6-7 mounds

Gary


----------



## daveomak (Mar 29, 2014)

Have you tried Bifenthrin ???   I had a pesticide applicators license and use it around the house for ants, ticks, fleas, spiders, termites....  and use it inside the house where those crawly things enter.....   Good stuff.....  available on Amazon......

Bifenthrin is a pyrethroid insecticide used primarily against the red imported fire ant by influencing its nerve system. It has a high toxicity to aquatic organisms. Although it is listed as a restricted use chemical in the United States, it is allowed to be sold for daily use, provided that the product sold has a low concentration of bifenthrin. The chemical was discovered and developed by FMC Corporation. Products containg Bifenthrin include Talstar, Maxxthor, Capture, Brigade, Bifenthrine, Ortho Home Defense Max, Bifen IT, Bifen L/P, Torant, Zipak, Scotts LawnPro Step 3, Wisdom TC Flowable, FMC 54800 and OMS3024.[1]


----------



## gary s (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks Dave, I'll check it out, Question I have been using Demon WP for years for regular pest control, I started using it years ago when we lived at the lake mainly for spider control especially down at the boat house Wondering if has that same pyrethroid in it ? I am out of it so I can't check But if it is the same stuff great if not I will definitely get what you are suggesting, I am sick of fighting those Fire ants bad enough when thy bite me but my wife is somewhat allergic to them, really gives her problems. 

Thanks again 

Gary S


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 29, 2014)

I agree Gary, nothin like the fresh stuff ya grow in your own garden....  We are gettin supplies together to build us a greenhouse... :yahoo:  Can't wait for that !!  Kinda like for the most part, our beef, pork, chicken we get from local folks around the area.....   Just hard to go back to store bought stuff when you've had the fresh & local stuff !!  

Take care,

Justin


----------



## gary s (Mar 29, 2014)

Here it is after the first tilling 













IMG_20140324_155402_274.jpg



__ gary s
__ Mar 29, 2014


















IMG_20140329_142631_079.jpg



__ gary s
__ Mar 29, 2014


















IMG_20140329_142649_052.jpg



__ gary s
__ Mar 29, 2014


















IMG_20140329_142655_537.jpg



__ gary s
__ Mar 29, 2014


----------



## gary s (Mar 29, 2014)

Sorry about the extra pictures. Thought I only had a couple in that folder


----------



## whistech (Mar 29, 2014)

Gary S, beautiful garden and home you have there.


----------



## hickorybutt (Mar 29, 2014)

Looks good Gary.


----------



## gary s (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks all, probably try and get it finished and ready for plants and seeds tomorrow.

Gary S


----------



## gary s (Mar 31, 2014)

Took Dave's advice on ant killer ordered from Amazon  about twenty two bucks. these fire ants are a real problem around here.








Bifen XTS 25.1% Bifenthrin Oil Base Multi Use Pest Control Insecticide Concentrate 32 oz quart


----------



## txsmokedlk (Mar 31, 2014)

Nice start to a garden!  Can't wait to see the fresh veggies. 
I'm still learning.....grandfather is still teaching me.


----------



## gary s (Apr 1, 2014)

Here is a picture of my Summer Girl Tomato's  I ordered the seeds from Gurney's  Never tried these before, Neighbor read a piece in the paper about how great these are so we are going to find out. Planted the seeds about a week and a half ago. You can see about half those little buggers popping up, won't be long













IMG_20140401_103807_490.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 1, 2014


----------



## gary s (Apr 1, 2014)

15 bags of Black Cow Manure and some 13-13-13 all tilled in and ready to plant, But !!!!!  supposed to rain the next two days.













IMG_20140401_193013_411.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 1, 2014


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 1, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> Have you tried Bifenthrin ???   I had a pesticide applicators license and use it around the house for ants, ticks, fleas, spiders, termites....  and use it inside the house where those crawly things enter.....   Good stuff.....  available on Amazon......
> 
> Bifenthrin is a pyrethroid insecticide used primarily against the red imported fire ant by influencing its nerve system. It has a high toxicity to aquatic organisms. Although it is listed as a restricted use chemical in the United States, it is allowed to be sold for daily use, provided that the product sold has a low concentration of bifenthrin. The chemical was discovered and developed by FMC Corporation. Products containg Bifenthrin include Talstar, Maxxthor, Capture, Brigade, Bifenthrine, Ortho Home Defense Max, Bifen IT, Bifen L/P, Torant, Zipak, Scotts LawnPro Step 3, Wisdom TC Flowable, FMC 54800 and OMS3024.[1]



I use the Bifenthrin (granules) as well ...  We have Southern Ag and Insecticide here close by(2 miles away) ...  I cover the whole yard and put extra up around the house (especially around doors and windows)...  It works GREAT on ridding the yard of fire ants... last's up to 2 yrs ... also controls the little black ants that get in the house....

http://www.southernag.com/docs/labels_msds/Bifenthrin Pro Lawn 25lb fin.pdf


----------



## txsmokedlk (Apr 2, 2014)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I use the Bifenthrin (granules) as well ...  We have Southern Ag and Insecticide here close by(2 miles away) ...  I cover the whole yard and put extra up around the house (especially around doors and windows)...  It works GREAT on ridding the yard of fire ants... last's up to 2 yrs ... also controls the little black ants that get in the house....
> 
> http://www.southernag.com/docs/labels_msds/Bifenthrin Pro Lawn 25lb fin.pdf



Can either of you tell me what the label on this Bifenthrin says about pets. Not to mention I fight ants and other critters. But my biggest problem are cicada killers.....yes that's the real name.  I haven't found a chemical that will kill these yet.  Catching them in the grass and use scissors has worked the best.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 2, 2014)

"Usually" pesticides for home owner use are safe to pet.....  There may be a warning for fish etc....  Be sure to apply at the labels recommended amount....  I leave my pets indoors until the "spray" has dried....   I apply the spray indoors also.... around cracks and crannies..   read the label and do a search for the MSDS.....
The active ingredient is 0.2%...  Pyrethroids are dangerous to say the least...  

Dave


----------



## gary s (Apr 2, 2014)

Hey, just got back from Lowe's they have their 2 Cu Yard mulch ( Red & Brown) for two bucks a bag. So I snagged me 16 bags to do the flower beds.  Good Deal !!

Gary S


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 2, 2014)

gary s said:


> Hey, just got back from Lowe's they have their 2 Cu Yard mulch ( Red & Brown) for two bucks a bag. So I snagged me 16 bags to do the flower beds.  Good Deal !!
> 
> Gary S



It was just on sale here for a buck...  will be again here shortly i'm sure ....


----------



## gary s (Apr 7, 2014)

Garden still just waiting for me to plant, We got about 5" of rain yesterday, supposed to get s few showers tonight, well see, I got plants and seeds in the garage , maybe tomorrow or Wednesday hopefully 

Gary S


----------



## smoking b (Apr 7, 2014)

gary s said:


> Garden still just waiting for me to plant, We got about 5" of rain yesterday, supposed to get s few showers tonight, well see, I got plants and seeds in the garage , maybe tomorrow or Wednesday hopefully
> 
> Gary S


Good luck man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Still a little early for mine but it's coming


----------



## gary s (Apr 11, 2014)

Got some stuff planted today, finally !!!!    Tomato's, peppers, squash, radishes, zucchini and a few rows of corn, still need to plant cucumbers, and a couple more tomato's.

I'll post some pictures later.

Gary S


----------



## gary s (Apr 12, 2014)

Picked up a few cucumber plants, get them planted today, My tomato seeds I started are really going slow, I got them because my neighbor had read an article about Burpee's new Summer Girl Tomatoes, so I mainly got them for her and I thought I would give them a try also.

I will post up some pictures today


----------



## gary s (Apr 12, 2014)

Here are a few pictures of the garden, azaleas, and wife's verbena  and grape vine on the trellis 













IMG_20140411_161630_466.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 12, 2014


















IMG_20140411_161637_790.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 12, 2014


















IMG_20140411_162053_097.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 12, 2014


















IMG_20140412_111055_400.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 12, 2014


















IMG_20140412_111124_288.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 12, 2014


----------



## gary s (Apr 14, 2014)

Got everything planted Saturday, 75 to 80 both Saturday and Sunday, 46º right now at 2:00 PM  weatherman said may be down around freezing tonight,


----------



## txsmokedlk (Apr 14, 2014)

I hear ya Gary.....weather is not supposed to get this cold.  I may cover up my broccoli.  I only have two left.  The last cold/sleet front we had just about whiped me out.


----------



## gary s (Apr 14, 2014)

Year before last I planted early no lat freeze, last year I planted 3 times, we'll see if I have to replant this year, OH well


----------



## gary s (Apr 16, 2014)

Last night it got down to 32º heavy frost, I know I lost some plants, waiting for it to warm up and I'll check out the rest to see what I need to replace, I did have some extra plants still in the garage. Hope this is it for the the cold weather.


----------



## gary s (Apr 16, 2014)

Looks like I lost one squash and three cucumber plants, everything else seems to be O-K   I lucked Out !!!     (if we don't have any more freezes)


----------



## txsmokedlk (Apr 17, 2014)

Morning Gary. 
So far so good for me.  The low that morning was only 31 and we didn't have a frost.  I need to get some tomato plants in the ground.


----------



## gary s (Apr 19, 2014)

Got my cucumbers and squash replanted yesterday, everything looking pretty good, Radishes already popping up.

Gary S


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 28, 2014)

Getting anythibg useful up here unless you have a farm or ranch is almost impossible.  SO.. I know this isn't going to win me the "Green Guy Award of the year", but I use plain ordinary gas.  Just pour some on an ant hill and they simply die.

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 28, 2014)

Up here, unless you own a farm or ranch, it is almost impossibel to get anything  usefull.  I know this isn't going to get me the "Green guy of the year award" but I just dump plain ordenary gas on each ant hill---no more ants.

Gary


----------



## gary s (May 13, 2014)

Update   Garden coming along, having problem with clover, always have a little but this year Lots !  We were behind on rainfall  but that changed yesterday, got 5" and more today. Temps have been in the mid to upper 80's this morning 57º  Glad I mowed before it rained Post some pictures later (if not raining)


----------



## gary s (May 13, 2014)

Here is what it looks like this afternoon, some of my corn need to be straightened up beside all the hard rain we had high winds to boot.













IMG_20140513_172355_502.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 13, 2014


----------



## gary s (May 14, 2014)

First Harvest !!!!!!     wife went out at lunch and pulled these.













IMG_20140514_170335_486.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 14, 2014


----------



## gary s (May 16, 2014)

Garden Pictures and my Grapevine & patio 













IMG_20140513_172355_502.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 16, 2014


















IMG_20140516_120047_816.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 16, 2014


















IMG_20140516_120241_785.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 16, 2014


















IMG_20140516_120245_862.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 16, 2014


















IMG_20140516_120826_706.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 16, 2014


----------



## gary s (May 22, 2014)

O-K  pulled a few squash and zucchini today, tomato plants have little tomatoes all over them everything looking good so far.


----------



## hambone1950 (May 22, 2014)

TXsmokedlk said:


> .......... But my biggest problem are cicada killers.....yes that's the real name.  I haven't found a chemical that will kill these yet.  Catching them in the grass and use scissors has worked the best.



Control may be desirable in situations where physical damage is occurring or the presence of the insects is causing significant distress.  The wasps were controlled in a West Virginia study by sprays of the pyrerthroid insecticides (cyfluthrin or cyhalothrin).  Applications were made directly into the burrows or only to the entrances where the wasps contacted the insecticides as they entered and left.  Broadcast sprays over the area where cicada killers were nesting were not effective in reducing their numbers.

saw this online....hope it helps. I think I saw one of those in my life and that was enough. Good luck.


----------



## gary s (May 24, 2014)

Getting a few squash and zucchini each day, I'll try and post a new picture of the garden

Gary


----------



## gary s (May 26, 2014)

Here are the new garden and yard pictures.













IMG_20140526_112922_533.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 26, 2014


















IMG_20140526_112950_497.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 26, 2014


















IMG_20140526_113000_910.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 26, 2014


















IMG_20140526_113018_453.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 26, 2014


----------



## jp61 (May 26, 2014)

Very nice!!!


----------



## gary s (Jun 5, 2014)

Update, garden coming along great, corn is about 6', been getting plenty of squash, zucchini, cucumbers and a few peppers. Tomato's are loaded not quite ready yet, I planted carrots late, just starting to pop up, and just remembered eggplant so I got them planted a couple days ago. I have one grape vine, if it continues, we will have quite a few grapes, (it's loaded)  I need a bigger garden, thinking about doubling the size this fall, 

Gary S


----------



## daveomak (Jun 5, 2014)

Tomatoes !!!!!!!   I have 6 blooms on my mater plants....


----------



## gary s (Jun 5, 2014)

Hey Dave, I'll post a pic's maybe tomorrow, I ordered some seeds from Burpee (Summer Girl) tomato's  firts batch only produced about 5-6 plants, which died, sent me another package, most of them came up (late of course) but looking good, gave neighbor some,  planted the rest, they are way behind the others, but coming along.  Fire ants under control thanks to your suggestion. Great stuff.

Getting ready to watch San Antonio whip Miami    (I hope)

Gary


----------



## gary s (Jun 7, 2014)

Here are a couple of new pictures  Garden and Grapevine













IMG_20140607_095320_423.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jun 7, 2014


















IMG_20140607_095348_014.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jun 7, 2014


















IMG_20140607_095413_004.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jun 7, 2014


----------



## gary s (Jun 18, 2014)

Here is my corn, and a shot at some tomato's  Had heavy rain and wind yesterday, tomato's were a mess, finally got them back upright. You can see the corn is leaning.













IMG_20140618_143011_825.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jun 18, 2014


















IMG_20140618_143028_483.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jun 18, 2014


















IMG_20140618_143037_968.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jun 18, 2014


















IMG_20140618_143132_023.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jun 18, 2014


----------



## gary s (Jun 26, 2014)

We have been blessed with rain all week, pulled corn yesterday, wife already canned a bunch of bread and butter pickles. been eating and giving away squash and tomatoes every day. probably will have a lot of tomato's ready at once for wife to can.

Gary


----------



## daveomak (Jun 26, 2014)

Looks good Gary......  my garden is still trying to grow... Tomatoes are still a month away....  No cukes on the vines yet....   Onions are starting to bulb......   One variety of garlic is still 2-3 weeks away....   2nd cutting of alfalfa is ready but the weather in NOT !!!!!...    Rain is forecast through Saturday and then I will have to see what the outlook is....


----------



## txsmokedlk (Jun 27, 2014)

Hambone1950 said:


> Control may be desirable in situations where physical damage is occurring or the presence of the insects is causing significant distress. The wasps were controlled in a West Virginia study by sprays of the pyrerthroid insecticides (cyfluthrin or cyhalothrin). Applications were made directly into the burrows or only to the entrances where the wasps contacted the insecticides as they entered and left. Broadcast sprays over the area where cicada killers were nesting were not effective in reducing their numbers.
> 
> saw this online....hope it helps. I think I saw one of those in my life and that was enough. Good luck.


Hi guys.  It's been a while.  Had to cut the internet off on my phone.

Garden looks great.  Mine is a work in progress.  I need to get my grandfather out to tell me what I'm doing wrong.  Between my grandfather, dad, and me none of our broccoli turned out.  Just grew straight up and bloomed.  Grandfather lost most of his garden to the grasshoppers.  He said the other day he’s ready to shred it down…..”I’d rather shred it than let those pesky hoppers get it”.  

Hi Hambone1950.  As I get older I realize everything has a place…..even cicada killers.  We even have a dove with two eggs in my wife’s hanging basket.  I grew up in the country raising cattle and horses.  In my 20 years there I only saw 2 cicada killers.  Now that I live in the city(Rowlett, Tx) I see them in our yard a lot.  Last year I counted 17 at one time.  With that many they can till a yard for you.  So far this year I’ve seen 9 and killed a few of them.  I don’t mind a few but 17 is bit much.  Best solution: they are slow so use a water hose to put them on the ground and then dispatch how you see fit.  

Sorry Gary for jacking your thread. Your garden looks great.


----------



## gary s (Jun 30, 2014)

Garden update ; 

Since this is a small garden and I didn't want to take up to much space I planted 4 rows of corn with 6 per row, soooo  I had 24 stalks and got 62 ears  not bad for a back yard garden. Wife goes out every day at lunch and picket a basket full of veggies, Squash, Zucchini Tomato's, cucumbers bell & banana peppers. Eggplant plants are coming along (planted them late. Got all the corn stalks pulled today, probably clean all the grass and weeds up tomorrow and plant something else, Beans maybe ?  Tomato's are loaded, wife  (WE) can start canning some this weekend. I'm the assistant.

Gary S


----------



## gary s (Jul 23, 2014)

Here is what Wife picked this morning, Squash and Zucchini are through, cucumbers slowing down tomato's still producing, eggplant coming along, beans up about 10"













IMG_20140723_112702_263.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jul 23, 2014


















IMG_20140723_112708_523.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jul 23, 2014


----------



## gary s (Aug 6, 2014)

Summer garden is about done, Wife picked green tomato's today to make (green tomato relish)  The beans I planted are coming along nicely. After all the tomato's are gone I'll pull up the plants, re-till that part and plant lettuce, spinach. carrots and green onions.

All in all had a real nice garden again this year with lots of veggies. 

Gary


----------



## driedstick (Aug 6, 2014)

Looks great so hot here nothing is wanting to grow very well for me. 

DS


----------



## gary s (Aug 26, 2014)

Well it's about that time, Probably pick green beans one more time and get my last eggplant, then till it up for my fall garden.


----------



## driedstick (Aug 26, 2014)

What do you plant for a "fall" Garden?? We only get one growing season here.


----------



## hambone1950 (Aug 26, 2014)

Little different here. It's been a cool summer and my tomatoes did really well. I think I'll be picking stragglers in October. Green peppers were nice even tho I only planted a few. Winter squash came out good. My cucumbers didn't do anything this year. I don't know what went wrong there. I've got some habaneros coming and a few Tabasco peppers too.












Image



__ hambone1950
__ Aug 26, 2014


















Image



__ hambone1950
__ Aug 26, 2014


----------



## gary s (Aug 27, 2014)

Our Tomato's did really well, wife canned about 20 jars of regular and about 12 jars of green tomato relish, still have 3 plants that are producing, probably one more time picking beans.

gary


----------



## gary s (Sep 6, 2014)

Started tilling garden today, I'm about a week late but haven't felt that great, not finished tilling hip started hurting (the one I had replaced) so I thought I better quit for today, I'll get there

Gary


----------



## gary s (Sep 8, 2014)

We got a couple of inches of rain Saturday night, waiting for garden to dry out enough to till  maybe today ? We'll see


----------



## gary s (Sep 9, 2014)

Finished tilling yesterday evening, planted everything this morning. I post a couple pictures of the garden.

Here is what I planted

Broccoli, Cauliflower, Cabbage, Carrots, Butter crunch Lettuce, Spinach, Loose leaf Lettuce & Onions

Gary


----------



## gary s (Sep 9, 2014)

Here are a few pictures













IMG_20140909_113500_439.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 9, 2014


















IMG_20140909_113511_781.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 9, 2014


















IMG_20140909_113533_498.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 9, 2014


----------



## driedstick (Sep 9, 2014)

Looks nice, you can come and pull my tomatoes for me they are about done. 

DS


----------



## gary s (Sep 9, 2014)

Hey DS I'll be right there.   After everything was done in the garden, I had planted 3 Tomato Plants late, 2 by the fence on West end of the garden and one by the dining room window. pulled the 2 by the fence end of last week, the one by the window still producing.

Gary


----------



## gary s (Sep 17, 2014)

Most of my seed are coming up.

Gary


----------



## gary s (Sep 24, 2014)

Pulled up the last tomato plant yesterday  Boo Hoo 

Gary


----------



## tropics (Sep 24, 2014)

Pulled our last Tomato today ,ah what am I saying only had 1 plant. Got a gallon of Green Pickled Tomatoes sitting in brine now.

Richie


----------



## gary s (Sep 24, 2014)

I love Green Tomato Relish Wife put up 12 jars, about 20 jars of reg. tomato's   And bread and butter and dill pickles

Gary


----------



## hickorybutt (Sep 28, 2014)

gary s said:


> I love Green Tomato Relish Wife put up 12 jars, about 20 jars of reg. tomato's   And bread and butter and dill pickles
> 
> Gary



Gary how much is it to ship a jar of pickles to Ohio?  :)


----------



## hambone1950 (Sep 29, 2014)

gary s said:


> Pulled up the last tomato plant yesterday  Boo Hoo
> 
> Gary



I've pulled up all my plants but one. I'm waiting for the last few to ripen. I've got a few hot pepper plants that are hanging on and as long as we don't get a frost we might get to pick some good stuff yet.












Image



__ hambone1950
__ Sep 29, 2014






These little Tabasco peppers are like firecrackers!


----------



## gary s (Sep 29, 2014)

Kinda sad when you get down to the last plant. I've got a couple that came up late (over in the corner where I threw away some bad tomato's)  (birds got to them)  But I looked  yesterday and one has several  tomato's on it.

Gary


----------



## gary s (Oct 16, 2014)

Garden coming along, when I pulled all my summer stuff I sprayed the entire garden with Roundup (had lots of clover and weeds I think I got from the Cow Manure) waited for everything to die, cleaned it all up and tilled it up and planted. Veggies coming up along with a bumper crop of clover and weeds. Cleaning up some but tired of messing with it. I'll just let it go get the veggies as the come in. and when its done spray it all again. Well see next spring if I still have the weed problem.

Picked a bunch of Spinach yesterday, wife made Spinach/mushroom, chicken enchiladas with cilantro cream sauce

Gary


----------



## gary s (Oct 22, 2014)

Getting lots of spinach and lettuce so far, gave neighbor some spinach she said she had never had it fresh right out of the garden. She said she was going to stuff chicken breast with it and mozzarella , Also gave her my recipe for fresh mozzarella 

Gary


----------



## gary s (Nov 14, 2014)

Update,  Lettuce, Spinach carrots and scallions going like crazy, fresh salad every night and plenty for the neighbors. When I pulled all the summer plants I threw some in the corner, One of the tomato plants rooted and started producing late in the season, sooooo  my wife pulled all the green tomatoes and the neighbor pulled her's for us, and here they are now.  Green Tomato Relish   That's it on the tomato's for this year













IMG_20141114_072615_283.jpg



__ gary s
__ Nov 14, 2014


----------



## driedstick (Nov 14, 2014)

Looks great,  Nice relish

DS


----------



## daveomak (Nov 14, 2014)

Gary....   My garden quit growing....   It's 13 degrees.....   You are lucky.....   Dave


----------



## gary s (Nov 14, 2014)

I'll take a picture tomorrow been down in the 20's last couple of nights 

Gary


----------



## gary s (Nov 18, 2014)

Sorry, late on the picture

Far end , Broccoli , Cauliflower, Cabbage Carrots Butter Crunch Lettuce, Spinach, Loose Leaf Lettuce and Scallions  And of coarse  weeds throughout   Just haven't felt like messing with it













IMG_20141118_144716_037.jpg



__ gary s
__ Nov 18, 2014


----------



## txsmokedlk (Nov 19, 2014)

Looks good Gary.  I hope one day I can have a larger and more productive garden. All I have right now are onions. 
My father in law had a great year. For his Fall garden....wow. Over 300 tomatoes!


----------



## gary s (Nov 19, 2014)

We have been fortunate the last several years we have had fantastic spring and fall gardens, wife loves tomatoe,s eats them all summer and fall and cans a bunch for winter  

Gary


----------



## gary s (Dec 12, 2014)

Still getting lettuce, spinach and scallions. Broccoli and cabbage will be ready soon 

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 12, 2014)

gary s said:


> Still getting lettuce, spinach and scallions. Broccoli and cabbage will be ready soon
> 
> Gary


Our Icicles & Snowbanks are growing beautifully up here, Gary!!

Bear


----------



## gary s (Dec 12, 2014)

This was our last icicle crop back last February 













IMG_20140212_113839_143.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 12, 2014


















IMG_20140212_113844_862.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 12, 2014


















IMG_20140212_113900_959.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 12, 2014


















IMG_20140212_113912_313.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 12, 2014


















IMG_20140212_113918_273.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 12, 2014


----------



## gary s (Dec 16, 2014)

December 16th 2014    Here is my garden   You can tell by the pictures I have a bumper crop of weeds.

I always mix in cow manure when I till  this batch had a bunch of clover and weeds in it

This end has a bunch of green onions mixed in with the weeds













IMG_20141216_123407_977.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 16, 2014






More weeds with lettuce ans spinach 













IMG_20141216_123416_860.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 16, 2014






Cabbage coming along nicely 













IMG_20141216_123439_531.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 16, 2014






More weeds cabbage and lettuce













IMG_20141216_123448_581.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 16, 2014






Broccoli













IMG_20141216_123509_612.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 16, 2014






Close up of broccoli 













IMG_20141216_123527_394.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 16, 2014


----------



## gary s (Dec 16, 2014)

I forgot ! in picture #4  there are carrots in there too, We have eaten most of them 

Gary


----------



## driedstick (Dec 16, 2014)

Oh your garden looks great, here is mine. LOL Right behind the deer. - see it?? neither do I. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















IMG_20140209_095819_431.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Feb 12, 2014


----------



## gary s (Dec 16, 2014)

Got ambitious picked about half of the Spinach ---------  Blanched and froze 6 bags

Cleaning and washing













IMG_20141216_132459_064.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 16, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 16, 2014)

Looks Great Gary!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If we had a garden, it would look more like Driedstick's garden!!

Bear


----------



## gary s (Dec 16, 2014)

Yeah, be a pain in the you know what to have to shovel snow to find your broccoli 

Gary


----------



## gary s (Dec 29, 2014)

34 º here today,  wife went out to the garden and picked some cabbage, carrots,and broccoli   Going to have some nice fresh slaw with lunch today

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 29, 2014)

gary s said:


> 34 º here today,  wife went out to the garden and picked some cabbage, carrots,and broccoli   Going to have some nice fresh slaw with lunch today
> 
> Gary


Right now we got 56° on my front porch & 40° on my back deck.

That's because the sun is on the front of the house & shade is on the back.

Mrs Bear gets mad at me when I tell her it's because the back of the house is farther North!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## gary s (Jan 12, 2015)

Garden is done, Wife just picked the last of the cabbage,  Be pulling up remaining plants and stems and spraying the weeds, to get it ready for spring













IMG_20150112_132112_631.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jan 12, 2015


----------



## daveomak (Jan 12, 2015)

Nice looking cabbage Gary.....    wish we could grow it here...


----------



## gary s (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks, I'll get the garden cleaned up sprayed with Riundup (Still trying to get rid that clover and weeds that were in the cow manure)

Gary


----------



## gary s (Jan 18, 2015)

Nice day today  68 º and sunny,  got the garden cleaned up

Gary


----------



## gary s (Feb 20, 2015)

Getting close to tilling time

Gary


----------



## gary s (Mar 4, 2015)

Won't be long till tilling time,  Right now I would need a slicker suit and waders

Gary


----------



## hambone1950 (Mar 4, 2015)

No kidding. I would need a snowmobile and a backhoe. :biggrin:


----------



## gary s (Mar 4, 2015)

Our Rain is supposed to turn into sleet, freezing rain and snow tonight and tomorrow

Gary


----------



## gary s (Mar 20, 2015)

Here it is March 20th, and still don't have my garden tilled.   Rain, rain, rain and more rain. With this much water thinking of going Hydroponic !!

Rain today and all through the weekend, flash flood watch in effect

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 23, 2015)

Gary-----Maters Ripe Yet???
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## gary s (Mar 23, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Gary-----Maters Ripe Yet???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You trying to be a Comedian  ???              Guess I should have gone Hydroponic this year


----------



## gary s (Mar 25, 2015)

Finally caught a break and ran my tiller over the garden threw out a little triple 13  will till it again in a day or two then ready to plant













IMG_20150325_130515_451.jpg



__ gary s
__ Mar 25, 2015


















IMG_20150325_130524_349.jpg



__ gary s
__ Mar 25, 2015


















IMG_20150325_130531_689.jpg



__ gary s
__ Mar 25, 2015


----------



## krboyd (Mar 25, 2015)

Same here all we have are onions in the ground and they are not looking their best at the moment after being snowed on and drowned.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 26, 2015)

Great Start Gary!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You'll get it all in soon---Can't rain forever!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## gary s (Mar 27, 2015)

OK ---   Garden Tilled once more, raked and planted,  Waiting on Veggies 

Gary


----------



## gary s (Mar 28, 2015)

Here are a couple of pics from yesterdays work

Re bar trellis for the cucumbers Back side of trellis a few rows of sweet corn and radishes













IMG_20150328_115717_990.jpg



__ gary s
__ Mar 28, 2015






Three Kinds of Tomatoes and  Four kinds of Peppers on this end

Big Boy, Roma & Cherry      Bell, Sweet Banana, Mild Jalapeno and Hot Jalapeno













IMG_20150328_115734_019.jpg



__ gary s
__ Mar 28, 2015






Down toward the trellis is my yellow squash and zucchini 













IMG_20150328_115748_782.jpg



__ gary s
__ Mar 28, 2015


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 28, 2015)

Lookin good Gary !  Thumbs Up


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 28, 2015)

Looks Great !!

Won't be long now!!

Long as a herd of Texas Longhorns doesn't come through!!!

Bear


----------



## gary s (Mar 28, 2015)

If they do I'll try to snag one for the smoker

Gary


----------



## gary s (Apr 11, 2015)

We had severe storms the other night, got 4.5 inches of rain in about 4 hours, Garden survived probably won't have to water for a couple of days. 

Gary


----------



## gary s (Apr 13, 2015)

A soggy garden,  two weeks planted













IMG_20150413_110535_384.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 13, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 13, 2015)

That stuff already grew quite a bit, Gary!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## gary s (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks Bear, supposed to get more rain

Gary


----------



## gary s (Apr 17, 2015)

Update on the garden, got another 1.25 inches last night supposed to get some more this evening 













P1010004.JPG



__ gary s
__ Apr 17, 2015


















P1010005.JPG



__ gary s
__ Apr 17, 2015


















P1010006.JPG



__ gary s
__ Apr 17, 2015


----------



## gary s (Apr 22, 2015)

Wife pulled these yesterday    3 weeks 3 days













IMG_20150421_172143_982.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 22, 2015


----------



## driedstick (Apr 22, 2015)

Nice, I will be planting maters here soon, still some pretty heavy frosting going on. 

DS


----------



## gary s (May 1, 2015)

A few new pics of the garden ------------------------













IMG_20150501_183458_465.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 1, 2015






Squash about 2 inches,  Dang clover is back, thought I had it eliminated 













IMG_20150501_183523_799.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 1, 2015


----------



## gary s (May 5, 2015)

Cucumbers are starting to grow, pepper plants have small peppers all over them,  I went and got 150' of soaker hose to weave through the garden and made me a watering stick out of PVC I'll post some pics later

Gary


----------



## gary s (May 5, 2015)

Pics  ----------------

Here is my Watering stick,   I know I know you can buy these extensions, but what is 

the fun in that.  I have about $7.00 In this one. 3/4 schedule 40 PVC  5 feet (This length

works great for me)  You can make it longer or shorter whatever fits your needs.

If you have delicate plants or flowers or anything that you need a 

little reach or just water the base this is great.













IMG_20150505_123656_655.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 5, 2015






Hose connection and ball valve adjustment for flow













IMG_20150505_123722_847.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 5, 2015






A little blurry but you can see the holes I drilled in the end cap













IMG_20150505_123740_800.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 5, 2015






Here is what it looks like, You can more or less holes













IMG_20150505_124043_496.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 5, 2015






*Soaker Hose*

One hose unwound and warming up to get the curl out, Other hose already in the garden













IMG_20150505_124551_615.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 5, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver (May 5, 2015)

Very Cool stuff, Gary!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






You really got it going!!------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Or like they say around this area,  "You're really on the stick!"

If your Tomatoes are too juicy, you'll have a rough time faxing some to me!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## tropics (May 5, 2015)

Looks like you have a lot growing in there. Nice!


----------



## gary s (May 5, 2015)

Everything coming along nice, Wife loves Tomatoes eat them all summer and she puts up a BUNCH !!    Didn't have to worry about testing out the soaker hose Started raining Like we need more rain.

Thanks for the comments and point  Maybe I can email them instead of fax them ???

Gary


----------



## gary s (May 10, 2015)

First Veggies of the year  (Actually 2nd if you want to count Radishes )













IMG_20150510_175203_511.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 10, 2015


----------



## gary s (May 13, 2015)

We have had so much rain and still raining, I am having to throw away squash every day that are going bad, Thankful for the rain, but too much of a good thing.

Gary


----------



## gary s (May 21, 2015)

Veggies today, wife pulled about the same amount yesterday     Cucumbers, yellow squash, and zucchini 













IMG_20150521_162604_429.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 21, 2015


----------



## gary s (Jun 2, 2015)

Well we have had 3 days of sunshine  and no rain, Maybe my garden will take off and get back to normal  the Jalapenos have been producing good,  lots of zucchini and cucumbers Tomato plants are loaded, yellow squash slow, corn about 5 feet

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 2, 2015)

gary s said:


> Well we have had 3 days of sunshine  and no rain, Maybe my garden will take off and get back to normal  the Jalapenos have been producing good,  lots of zucchini and cucumbers Tomato plants are loaded, yellow squash slow, corn about 5 feet
> 
> Gary


That's Great Gary!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Glad to hear your rain eased up for awhile!!  Must have been like living under Niagara Falls!!!

We got it from you now----Been either Raining or Pouring for 3 days here----Can't complain though, as it's the first time in at least 10 years that we really needed it badly.

The high here yesterday was 61°, and the low was 42°!!!   Doesn't feel like June!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear

Bear


----------



## gary s (Jun 2, 2015)

Mid 80's here today, gunna get out there and mow in a bit.  We are still working on the New Smoker

Gary


----------



## txsmokedlk (Jul 8, 2015)

You had a "bumper" crop compaird to mine. I gave up on my squash.  Bugs got most of my zucchini. I realized I didn't want to eat that stuff with the amount of spray I put on them.  So I'm the leading bug feeder around here!!!


----------



## gary s (Jul 8, 2015)

It sure wasn't as good as last year, didn't get much yellow squash, more zucchini. Last year I got 2 - 3 ears of corn from each stalk, this year the stalks were skimpy and only got 1 small ear off each one. Still getting tomato's but again not as good or big as last year.  Oh well     see what happens with the Fall Garden

Gary


----------



## txsmokedlk (Jul 8, 2015)

Gary I have been wanting to plant spinach, but just haven't. When would be a good time for this?  I live in Rowlett......close enough for a shipment of that brisket!!!


----------



## gary s (Jul 9, 2015)

I usually plant Spinach and Lettuce in the fall  does great.   Go to Gurneys and Burpee's website look at the recommended planting times I buy seeds from both .

Gary


----------



## gary s (Jul 19, 2015)

Garden is done, need to clean it up  and get it ready for fall.

Gary


----------



## gary s (Sep 23, 2015)

Fall Garden Tilled up and planted.

My grandson did all of it for me, (hadn't been feeling well lately)  He is quick, thorough and does a nice job. I just sat under the shade tree and told him how many rows of what , to plant.













IMG_20150923_114328_864.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 23, 2015


















IMG_20150923_115412_874.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 23, 2015


----------



## rabbithutch (Sep 23, 2015)

Gary, looks like you're workin' that boy like a rented mule! :biggrin:


----------



## driedstick (Sep 23, 2015)

NICE!!!! Can't wait to see your next crop, good job on gettin the youngins involved..... Hope you feel better soon. 

A full garden is a happy grandpa 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  LOL 

DS


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 23, 2015)

Looks Great, Gary!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Best you be whipping up some Smoked Ribs for that Hard Working Youngster!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## gary s (Sep 28, 2015)

Been about 5 days and already getting a few sprouts popping up, Watering everyday and warm sunshine

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 28, 2015)

gary s said:


> Been about 5 days and already getting a few sprouts popping up, Watering everyday and warm sunshine
> 
> Gary


Sprouting?!?!?!

Won't be long we'll be sprouting Snow Drifts up here!!

Bear


----------



## gary s (Sep 28, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Sprouting?!?!?!
> 
> Won't be long we'll be sprouting Snow Drifts up here!!
> 
> Bear


Well you want have to mow !!!

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 28, 2015)

gary s said:


> Well you want have to mow !!!
> 
> Gary


That's a definite PLUS !!

Just mowed today for the 28th time this season, and believe me, it's getting OLD !!

Bear


----------



## gary s (Sep 29, 2015)

Hey, I forgot to say that my tiller fired right up on the 4th pull, this is the one I took apart, serviced and repainted after I tilled in the Spring.

I had a few people tell me it was too pretty to use, 35 year old tiller.

I know it's just me but it sure seems to run great after a good service and fresh paint,













IMG_20150511_084659_069 - Copy.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 29, 2015


















IMG_20150513_141820_594 - Copy.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 29, 2015


















IMG_20150522_111653_054 - Copy.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 29, 2015


















IMG_20150522_111711_831 - Copy.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 29, 2015


















IMG_20150522_111722_172 - Copy.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 29, 2015


















IMG_20150526_113400_629 - Copy.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 29, 2015


















IMG_20150526_113413_084 - Copy.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 29, 2015


















IMG_20150528_132004_792.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 29, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 4, 2015)

I Still say it's too pretty to use!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## gary s (Oct 4, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> I Still say it's too pretty to use!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You will like this ........ After I got through I cleaned it up and put it back in the garage, When my wife came home she said "You mean you didn't repaint it" I said I was going to but I was out of paint !  I think she thought I was serious.  Hmmm    I might  at least the tines

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 4, 2015)

gary s said:


> You will like this ........ After I got through I cleaned it up and put it back in the garage, When my wife came home she said "You mean you didn't repaint it" I said I was going to but I was out of paint !  I think she thought I was serious.  Hmmm    I might  at least the tines
> 
> Gary


LOL---Reminds me of my Best Friend since High School (and Vietnam):

When I got the 42" blower for my Gravely Tractor, I sold him my really good 2 stage walk behind 12 HP blower (Really Really Cheap).

He Tuned it, changed the oil, greased it, adjusted everything, and washed it and Waxed it.

Couple weeks later we got 10" of Snow---He lives on a bend on a country road & has two driveway entrances.

I called him up & asked, "How'd that Blower work??"

LOL----He replied, "I didn't want to get it dirty---I shoveled it by hand".

No---He wasn't kidding!!!

Bear


----------



## gary s (Nov 9, 2015)

Wife picked Lettuce and green onions for supper last night.   We have had way too much rain, hoping for some sunny days.   When I tilled it up there are always some tomatoes that have fallen off and get tilled in, I probably had 50 tomato plants coming up, I left a few which are getting big and blooming, (I just wanted to see how far they could go) 

I also thought I had my weed and clover problem under control  but I was wrong, nice crop of both, Oh well

I'll try to post some pictures, maybe someone can help me identify and suggest something to get rid of those weeds

Gary


----------



## gary s (Nov 9, 2015)

OK here is the Pic,  Weeds and all 













IMG_20151109_124003_055.jpg



__ gary s
__ Nov 9, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 10, 2015)

gary s said:


> OK here is the Pic,  Weeds and all


Gary,

The only sure way I know to permanently get rid of weeds is either Concrete or Black-top, without any small cracks.

Bear


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Nov 22, 2015)

gary s said:


> Hey, I forgot to say that my tiller fired right up on the 4th pull, this is the one I took apart, serviced and repainted after I tilled in the Spring.
> 
> I had a few people tell me it was too pretty to use, 35 year old tiller.
> 
> ...


----------



## gary s (Nov 22, 2015)

Hey Thanks

Gary


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Nov 22, 2015)

gary s said:


> Hey Thanks
> 
> Gary


That's a belt for the final drive, right?  I think so.

I get so tired of these machines that have direct drives or I should say they try to create a variable "clutch" out of what I would call a "brake".  I always liked a belt as it gave some before causing a problem on either side.  Your problem was either before the belt or after it.

I feel old saying that.


----------



## gary s (Jan 13, 2016)

We are still getting a few things out of the garden













IMG_20160112_174239_755.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jan 13, 2016


----------



## sqwib (Feb 5, 2016)

Looking Good Gary, especialy that tiller can't wait to see more, How old were the carrots?


----------



## gary s (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks, Carrots were about 3 months +   I planted them the first of Oct.   Still getting Carrots , wife went out at lunch and dug up 4 - 5  

Gary


----------



## sqwib (Feb 5, 2016)

gary s said:


> Thanks, Carrots were about 3 months +   I planted them the first of Oct.   Still getting Carrots , wife went out at lunch and dug up 4 - 5
> 
> Gary


Dam...mine took 7 months lol.


----------



## gary s (Feb 5, 2016)

They are pretty slow grow,  4 months right now, they better hurry up and finish, Won't be long till time to till for spring

Gary


----------



## gary s (Feb 10, 2016)

OK -  Last of the Carrots  I have a little Lettuce left. Won't be long till time to start getting ready for spring, need to get my onions in pretty soon













IMG_20160210_125848_881.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 10, 2016


















IMG_20160210_130807_301.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 10, 2016


----------



## sqwib (Feb 10, 2016)

Carrots are looking mighty fine!

Do you eat the tops too! I do on my radishes but not carrots


----------



## gary s (Feb 10, 2016)

SQWIB said:


> Carrots are looking mighty fine!
> 
> Do you eat the tops too! I do on my radishes but not carrots


Nah   we cut them off.

I usually plant several rows of corn, but since I have such a small garden I am forgoing the corn this year.

My buddy (the one that had brain surgery a couple of years ago) just disk-ed up a pretty big garden and is going

to plant some corn, so I'll have plenty. That will leave me some room for other stuff.

Gary


----------



## gary s (Feb 25, 2016)

Well it's that time of year. Weather has been crazy here in East Texas 70º to 80º days in February 

Tomorrow is tilling day, I'm running a little late (Just a bit) on getting my onions and carrots in.

Since my garden is small, I am not planting any corn this year, My buddy said he would plant a little

extra for me.

Pictures to come

Gary


----------



## bluewhisper (Feb 25, 2016)

Lo, the Snows have come and gone.

The Season of the hairy Windshield has passed,

and the Voice of the Tiller is heard in our Land.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Feb 25, 2016)

My carrots are half that size and they are four months old.  They taste great but just small.  I only grow them because the 5 year old daughter wanted them.  I may have better luck if I move them to a spot that has more sunlight?


----------



## gary s (Feb 26, 2016)

They need full sun, but remember carrots are slow growers

Gary


----------



## sqwib (Feb 26, 2016)

JaxRmrJmr said:


> My carrots are half that size and they are four months old.  They taste great but just small.  I only grow them because the 5 year old daughter wanted them.  I may have better luck if I move them to a spot that has more sunlight?


We grew them in a pot more or less for aesthetics to add some life/color to a corner, along with beets and radishes, but I shot the wife down for flowers, Im tired of spending most of my garden money on something I can't eat.


gary s said:


> They need full sun, but remember carrots are slow growers
> 
> Gary


Mine did OK in partial sun but did take 7 months lol. Cant wait to see what you do this year!


----------



## gary s (Feb 26, 2016)

OK  ----  Tiller started on 3rd pull, "I love my tiller"   Put it on Auto Pilot and let her go.   (Grandson is auto pilot)  Planted 2 bunches of onions and 3 rows of Carrots.













IMG_20160226_120836_839.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 26, 2016


















IMG_20160226_120854_106.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 26, 2016


















IMG_20160226_134301_591.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 26, 2016


----------



## whistech (Feb 27, 2016)

Gary, I way south of you, but I planted my tomatoes and peppers last week.    It's always a gamble to plant this early, but I have extra plants if I loose the gamble.


----------



## gary s (Feb 28, 2016)

whistech said:


> Gary, I way south of you, but I planted my tomatoes and peppers last week.    It's always a gamble to plant this early, but I have extra plants if I loose the gamble.


I hear you, Three years ago I planted early and lucked out because we didn't get that last freeze, Last year and the year before I planted twice, because we had a late freeze, Undecided this year ?


----------



## sqwib (Feb 29, 2016)

Looking good!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 1, 2016)

gary s said:


> I hear you, Three years ago I planted early and lucked out because we didn't get that last freeze, Last year and the year before I planted twice, because we had a late freeze, Undecided this year ?


Garden Looks Great already, Gary!!

LOL------Around here, Planting Early would be planting on Mother's Day!!!

Bear


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm setting some stuff out pretty much everyday after work.  I hoping we don't get that freakish freeze that we sometimes get in March.


----------



## sqwib (Mar 3, 2016)

JaxRmrJmr said:


> I'm setting some stuff out pretty much everyday after work.  I hoping we don't get that freakish freeze that we sometimes get in March.


Were getting snow Thursday and Saturday with a low of 29° and Wednesday its supposed to hit 70° WTF


----------



## gary s (Mar 3, 2016)

I've been cleaning out flower beds 81º  I thought this was going to be a nice cool day, I got hot.

Gary


----------



## sqwib (Mar 3, 2016)

gary s said:


> I've been cleaning out flower beds 81º  I thought this was going to be a nice cool day, I got hot.
> 
> Gary


Thanks buddy, just keep rubbing it in.


----------



## gary s (Mar 10, 2016)

My New Hydroponic Garden













IMG_20160310_081321_830.jpg



__ gary s
__ Mar 10, 2016


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 10, 2016)

gary s said:


> My New Hydroponic Garden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sheeesh!

I hope it stopped raining down there!!!!

Bear


----------



## gary s (Mar 10, 2016)

Yeah, me too.    The bad thing is, besides all the flooding, the ground was already saturated, lakes were full so all this stuff has no place to go.

When they start opening the flood gates at the lakes, the poor people downstream will get flooded even more.

It's a mess

Gary


----------



## sqwib (Mar 10, 2016)

Wow, its actually been somewhat dry up here. maybe some rain tonight.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Mar 10, 2016)

gary s said:


> My New Hydroponic Garden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gary s (Mar 29, 2016)

OK, hoping all the cold and bad weather is gone, Got the rest of my Garden Planted

Onions -  Noon Day (Sweet) and Red

Carrots

Lettuce

Tomatoes - Celebrity, Roma & Cherry

Cucumbers

Peppers Bell, Sweet Banana & Jalapeno 

Yellow Squash

Zucchini 

(Okra will be later on)













IMG_2265.JPG



__ gary s
__ Mar 29, 2016


















IMG_2269.JPG



__ gary s
__ Mar 29, 2016


















IMG_2270.JPG



__ gary s
__ Mar 29, 2016


















IMG_2271.JPG



__ gary s
__ Mar 29, 2016


----------



## nozzleman (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm trying my hand at gardening for the first time this year. Got a 8 x 17 area to work with. Planted onion, garlic, green peas, turnips, carrots, & lettuce so far. Nothing has really started doing much with the crazy weather and the winds are beating everything up too. I'm trying to follow a lot of the square foot gardening techniques. I thought I would wait a couple more weeks and plant pole beans, squash, jalapeno, bell pepper, corn, and okra, kind of a sampler to see what if any thing does well. Then I can adjust accordingly for next year.


----------



## sqwib (Mar 29, 2016)

Looking Good


----------



## gary s (Mar 29, 2016)

nozzleman said:


> I'm trying my hand at gardening for the first time this year. Got a 8 x 17 area to work with. Planted onion, garlic, green peas, turnips, carrots, & lettuce so far. Nothing has really started doing much with the crazy weather and the winds are beating everything up too. I'm trying to follow a lot of the square foot gardening techniques. I thought I would wait a couple more weeks and plant pole beans, squash, jalapeno, bell pepper, corn, and okra, kind of a sampler to see what if any thing does well. Then I can adjust accordingly for next year.


 As long as we don't get too much rain like we did last year you should have a great garden. You can see what you want the most of and adjust next year.  At my house you can't have to many Tomatoes or Cucumbers.

Besides in my main garden I have Tomatoes and peppers in the corner by the garden , along the fence by the garden more Cucumbers and in the back corner of the yard more tomatoes and peppers and lastly at the corner of the patio another Tomato plant.

Good luck

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 29, 2016)

Looking Great, Gary!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Be Harvesting before you know it !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Not too many gardens up here yet----Too many Snow Snakes!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## gary s (Apr 4, 2016)

So Far everything doing good, I had quite a few plants left, So my neighbor is taking them, She hasn't had a garden the last couple of years so she is ready to get one going.

Loaning her my tiller, so her husband can get them a spot tilled.

I got our neighbors two houses down the neighbor on the other side and the young couple across the street interested in gardening, There will be 5 of us that have gardens

Lots of Veggies

Gary


----------



## sqwib (Apr 4, 2016)

gary s said:


> So Far everything doing good, I had quite a few plants left, So my neighbor is taking them, She hasn't had a garden the last couple of years so she is ready to get one going.
> 
> Loaning her my tiller, so her husband can get them a spot tilled.
> 
> ...


That is awesome, wish I could get my neighbors into it. It's great to be able to share stuff and help each other. 

So far the only person I inspired was the Mailman he's always saying that he wants to try his luck at gardening. 

I do plant a, "Community" herb garden out front that I tell neighbors to help themselves too... I'm the Sage supplier of the neighborhood...lol


----------



## gary s (Apr 4, 2016)

That's nice your a good guy, We would share (Still do) but now everyone shares, My neighbors down on the end are from Wyoming by way of Dallas for a few years. I don't think they had a garden before, Right after they moved in, and they were over, She got all excited after seeing my little garden, that's all it took.

Gary


----------



## nozzleman (Apr 7, 2016)

Ok gardeners this newbie has a question.  I started some plants from seed and they have been growing in the house using a light. I heard they need to toughen before planting them outside so I put them outside during the day on a wind protected side of the house this week. After a few days several of them look really sick with leaves turning yellowish brown. They have been kept watered and the temps have been in the upper 50's to low 60's at night and 70's during the day except for 1 day in the low 80's. What is going on and will they recover or continue to die?  We are talking about tomato, jalapeno, eggplant, and bell pepper plants.

Second question relates to wind. My garden area gets pretty good winds across it because my lot is pretty open. Is this going to cause me problems?


----------



## gary s (Apr 7, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your problem, I started tomatoes and Jalapens from seeds last year and the year before, never used a grow light , started them in my garage. After the temps got up I sat them outside a little water and sunshine, They did just fine I transplanted them when they were about 6" tall.  Make sure you are not over watering or letting them dry out. Usually they just get a little wilty  but a little water perks them up.

Gary


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Apr 8, 2016)

I gave up on being "gentle" on a seedling years ago.  Grow them, then put them outside.  It will take them about two weeks to get going, but they will go.  It was taking way too much time to "harden them off" like people say.  A few may sulk from the transplant, but two months from now there will be little difference.

Now, I do live in Florida, where plants love to grow.  Up north may be different.


----------



## sqwib (Apr 19, 2016)

nozzleman said:


> Ok gardeners this newbie has a question.  I started some plants from seed and they have been growing in the house using a light. I heard they need to toughen before planting them outside so I put them outside during the day on a wind protected side of the house this week. After a few days several of them look really sick with leaves turning yellowish brown. They have been kept watered and the temps have been in the upper 50's to low 60's at night and 70's during the day except for 1 day in the low 80's. What is going on and will they recover or continue to die?  We are talking about tomato, jalapeno, eggplant, and bell pepper plants.
> 
> Second question relates to wind. My garden area gets pretty good winds across it because my lot is pretty open. Is this going to cause me problems?


Plants seem to do better when hardening off, this is my first year with seedlings and the heirloom maters are kicking my ass.

I usually plant Mothers day weekend, store bought veggies and never had an issue, this year is different.

Can it be Sun Scald? Do they get a lot of sun?

Hard to tell without pics but they may be a little Mag. deficient, you can try adding a few pinches of Epsom Salts then water slightly,.

If you get crazy winds, I would try putting up some type of windbreak to diffuse the wind a bit.


----------



## sqwib (Apr 19, 2016)

JaxRmrJmr said:


> I gave up on being "gentle" on a seedling years ago.  Grow them, then put them outside.  It will take them about two weeks to get going, but they will go.  It was taking way too much time to "harden them off" like people say.  A few may sulk from the transplant, but two months from now there will be little difference.
> 
> Now, I do live in Florida, where plants love to grow.  Up north may be different.


True, true! seems like the more I nurture, the worse I am!


----------



## gary s (Apr 19, 2016)

I ordered some "Jellybean Tomato Seeds"  (Small like grape tomato's)  Got the started in the garage I'll keep you posted on the progress

Here is what that are supposed to look like













Gary


----------



## sqwib (Apr 19, 2016)

Cool, are they a Hybrid?


----------



## gary s (Apr 19, 2016)

SQWIB said:


> Cool, are they a Hybrid?


Yep,, My first time with these

Gary


----------



## bilgeslime (Apr 19, 2016)

did a garden last year and the squirrels ate well.


----------



## gary s (Apr 20, 2016)

Here are a few pics today after all the rain we had.

Onions,   Carrots,   Lettuce













IMG_20160420_152648_985.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 20, 2016






Tomatoes  and  Cucumbers













IMG_20160420_152658_407.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 20, 2016






Peppers and Squash













IMG_20160420_152702_377.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 20, 2016


----------



## sqwib (Apr 21, 2016)

Looking Good!


----------



## gary s (Apr 21, 2016)

I got my Jelly Bean Tomato seeds from Gurney planted some of them last Thursday Here is what they look like today  1 week













IMG_20160421_150504_954.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 21, 2016


















IMG_20160421_150515_172.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 21, 2016


----------



## gary s (Apr 23, 2016)

Today's Pics  Have some blooms on the Tomatoes and squash,  Getting there













IMG_20160423_125247_792.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 23, 2016


















IMG_20160423_125259_486.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 23, 2016


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2016)

All that rain & your garden still looks Beautiful !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Around here it isn't even planting time yet.

Most plant by Memorial Day, and we used to chance it and plant Maters around Mother's Day.

Bear


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Apr 23, 2016)

What did you do with all that water?  My garden usually drowns, turns yellow during those heavy down pours.


----------



## gary s (Apr 24, 2016)

JaxRmrJmr said:


> What did you do with all that water?  My garden usually drowns, turns yellow during those heavy down pours.


All the rain we got last time was a slow rain. And it drains pretty well, on the other side of the fence it slopes down quite a bit

No last year it stayed wet way too long most of my veggies were not as good, also had to replant several things late.

Gary


----------



## sqwib (Apr 25, 2016)

Hell with all that rain you should dig in some swales.


----------



## gary s (Apr 25, 2016)

SQWIB said:


> Hell with all that rain you should dig in some swales.


Thinking about Rice !!!

Gary


----------



## sqwib (Apr 25, 2016)

That'll work lol...


----------



## gary s (Apr 26, 2016)

Here is how my garden is coming along

If you look at the flowers you van see small zucchini 's













IMG_2326.JPG



__ gary s
__ Apr 26, 2016






A little better shot













IMG_2327.JPG



__ gary s
__ Apr 26, 2016






Yellow Squash













IMG_2328.JPG



__ gary s
__ Apr 26, 2016


















IMG_2329.JPG



__ gary s
__ Apr 26, 2016






See all my little squash













IMG_2330.JPG



__ gary s
__ Apr 26, 2016






I need to do a little weeding Cucumber plants starting to climb













IMG_2331.JPG



__ gary s
__ Apr 26, 2016






Tomatoes, lettuce, carrots and onions













IMG_2332.JPG



__ gary s
__ Apr 26, 2016






This is up by the house at the head of the garden  3 tomatoes 2 pepper plants

Gets morning sun till about 1 - 2 













IMG_2333.JPG



__ gary s
__ Apr 26, 2016






Very back corner  afternoon sun  3 tomatoes 3 pepper plants  I know it needs weeding













IMG_2334.JPG



__ gary s
__ Apr 26, 2016






Other side of the patio  4 cucumber and one pepper plant













IMG_2335.JPG



__ gary s
__ Apr 26, 2016






Outside the dining room window  1 Tomato plant













IMG_2336.JPG



__ gary s
__ Apr 26, 2016






No such thing as to many tomatoes at our house what doesn't get eaten or given 

away gets canned

Thanks

Gary


----------



## gary s (Apr 26, 2016)

Ate Lettuce out of the Garden tonight

Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 26, 2016)

Looks great Gary do you ship? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Like Bear still just a little early here we've had a cold spring this year.

Warren


----------



## sqwib (Apr 27, 2016)

Dam, slow down I'll never catch up...lol. Everything looks great, guess everything popped after the rain?, any tips on the Zuchini, it's my first year with them.


----------



## gary s (Apr 27, 2016)

Have you ever grown Yellow squash ?   Same as them   They both need a lot of room so don't plant to close together Full sun  pretty easy

Gary


----------



## sqwib (Apr 27, 2016)

Never done squash I have seeds in each of my 7 gallon grow bags, might have 2 in each, not sure, haven't sprouted yet, they get moderate sun.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2016)

Got everything going real good now, Gary!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Be eating the rest of that stuff before you know it !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job!!

Bear


----------



## gary s (Apr 29, 2016)

My wife went out this morning and took a few pics.  Here is the way it works around our house. It's My garden during tilling, planting, weeding, putting up cages and trellises , Its Her garden when the veggies are ready to pull.

Zucchini  Blooms are Huge













IMG_20160429_071418632.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 29, 2016


















IMG_20160429_071457019.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 29, 2016


















IMG_20160429_071510246.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 29, 2016


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (May 3, 2016)

So, you just floated up and formed your own island!?

Nice to see it drying out to point of getting some veggies to grow.  I have lost many gardens to too much rain.


----------



## gary s (May 4, 2016)

I had to pull a couple of squash yesterday the were starting to rot because of the wet ground, The rest look fine, Also saw a few peppers and Tomatoes, Getting Close.

We have already been eating Lettuce, My wife pulled a couple of carrots for or salad

Gary


----------



## sqwib (May 4, 2016)

gary s said:


> I had to pull a couple of squash yesterday the were starting to rot
> 
> Gary


Do you mean the plants or the actual squash? Cant wait to see some red maters!


----------



## gary s (May 4, 2016)

Sorry  Just the squash, Plants are fine If this sunshine keep up we will be eating Squash this weekend

Gary


----------



## sqwib (May 4, 2016)

gary s said:


> Sorry  Just the squash, Plants are fine If this sunshine keep up we will be eating Squash this weekend
> 
> Gary


*Nice*


----------



## gary s (May 6, 2016)

A few updated Pics

Main Garden













IMG_20160506_143604_581.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 6, 2016






Cuc's against the fence













IMG_20160506_143624_546.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 6, 2016






Here are my Jelly Bean Tomatoes I started from seeds













IMG_20160506_143641_024.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 6, 2016






A couple of the Wife's plants













IMG_20160506_143647_360.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 6, 2016


----------



## sqwib (May 6, 2016)

gary s said:


> IMG_20160506_143604_581.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats the chair for, a place the wife can sit and watch her garden.

Looking good!


----------



## gary s (May 6, 2016)

Thanks, Actually the chair is for my Lazy A$$ to sit and water

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (May 6, 2016)

gary s said:


> Thanks, Actually the chair is for my Lazy A$$ to sit and water
> 
> Gary


LOL---I always used a 5 gallon bucket with a "Bucket Boss" seat in it. You even have a back rest !!!

Bear


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (May 7, 2016)

gary s said:


> Thanks, Actually the chair is for my Lazy A$$ to sit and water
> 
> Gary


Looks like you have to sit up all straight and stuff with that one.  Why not just get one of those reclining ones?


----------



## gary s (May 12, 2016)

Alright, Alright, Alright,   Getting some Veggies

Peppers,  Pulled 3 for our salad













IMG_2346.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 12, 2016






Squash looking good













IMG_2347.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 12, 2016


















IMG_2348.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 12, 2016






Tomatoes getting big













IMG_2351.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 12, 2016






Onions getting close,   I know I need to weed !!













IMG_2352.CR2.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 12, 2016






Another Tomato plant













IMG_2353.JPG



__ gary s
__ May 12, 2016






Look at this, Looks like a Variegated  The leaves are light and dark green The

Squash is Yellow and Green Kinda striped













IMG_2354.JPG



__ gary s
__ May 12, 2016






Cucumbers  doing good













IMG_2355.JPG



__ gary s
__ May 12, 2016






Here is what my wife picked , 5 squash, a few peppers a couple of carrots and a

red onion.  Carrots and Onions are not quite full grown













IMG_2357.JPG



__ gary s
__ May 12, 2016






Thanks,   Be eating Tomatoes and Cucumbers before you know it


----------



## sqwib (May 12, 2016)

That is fantastic.


----------



## gary s (May 14, 2016)

Gotta finish it up, started raining













IMG_20160514_110848_189.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 14, 2016






Tomatoes going in that spot













IMG_20160514_110858_349.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 14, 2016


----------



## gary s (May 18, 2016)

Today's Pick













IMG_20160518_164734_451.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 18, 2016


















IMG_20160518_164747_018.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 18, 2016


----------



## sqwib (May 19, 2016)

Wow, awesome. I'm struggling with my babies, just lost a Meatball Eggplant Plant and a Black Beauty Eggplant Plant, so sad. 

Plus I Caught the dog eating my Raspberry bush leaves and walking by and trimming all the leaves off of my raised bed plants, WTF is this idiot a vegetarian, I'll take her Prescription $120.00 bag of rabbit away and give her a can of spinach JC whats up with this creature!!!!!!!!


----------



## gary s (May 19, 2016)

SQWIB said:


> Wow, awesome. I'm struggling with my babies, just lost a Meatball Eggplant Plant and a Black Beauty Eggplant Plant, so sad.
> 
> Plus I Caught the dog eating my Raspberry bush leaves and walking by and trimming all the leaves off of my raised bed plants, WTF is this idiot a vegetarian, I'll take her Prescription $120.00 bag of rabbit away and give her a can of spinach JC whats up with this creature!!!!!!!!


That's Funny, I had to replant lettuce, carrots & Okra  It just got too much water They are all doing good now if we would get some sunshine  66º cloudy and rainy  My Tomatoes need some Sun !!

Next year I'm making my garden bigger so I'll have room for more stuff like eggplant Peas and beans

Gary


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (May 20, 2016)

I'm surprised you have gotten that much given how much rain you have had.


----------



## gary s (May 21, 2016)

JaxRmrJmr said:


> I'm surprised you have gotten that much given how much rain you have had.


Yeah I know,  A few sunny and warm days it will really come on, tomatoes on every plant

Gary


----------



## gary s (May 26, 2016)

Here is a pic from yesterday and a few of my wife's flowers













IMG_2369.JPG



__ gary s
__ May 26, 2016


















IMG_2371.JPG



__ gary s
__ May 26, 2016


















IMG_2361.JPG



__ gary s
__ May 26, 2016


















IMG_2362.JPG



__ gary s
__ May 26, 2016


















IMG_2363.JPG



__ gary s
__ May 26, 2016


















IMG_2364.JPG



__ gary s
__ May 26, 2016


















IMG_2365.JPG



__ gary s
__ May 26, 2016


















IMG_2374.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 26, 2016


















IMG_2375.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 26, 2016


















IMG_2377.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 26, 2016


----------



## bdskelly (May 26, 2016)

Never could get azaleas to grow. Real old south.  Point b


----------



## gary s (May 27, 2016)

BDSkelly said:


> Never could get azaleas to grow. Real old south.  Point b


Good Eye, They were Beautiful this year, Cut em back after all the flowers fall off. Ready for next year

Gary


----------



## bdskelly (May 27, 2016)

gary s said:


> Good Eye, They were Beautiful this year, Cut em back after all the flowers fall off. Ready for next year
> 
> Gary


Very impressive my friend! B


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (May 30, 2016)

Glad to hear that you are drying out.


----------



## gary s (May 31, 2016)

Thought I would post this just for fun,  Too big not any good. When I planted I wound up with one 

Variegated  Squash Plant, never had one or seen one, The leaves were two Toned and

the squash is yellow and green.

Anyway they came on like gangbusters but have just about quit producing

So I am digging them up and planting a few more













Squash 5-16.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 31, 2016


----------



## sqwib (Jun 1, 2016)

Looking good.


----------



## nozzleman (Jun 1, 2016)

I've planted tomatoes 3 times so far. All the moisture I guess has them turn yellow and get spots. Peppers are hanging on but not really growing. Green beans, corn, squash, carrots, all looking really good.


----------



## gary s (Jun 1, 2016)

nozzleman said:


> I've planted tomatoes 3 times so far. All the moisture I guess has them turn yellow and get spots. Peppers are hanging on but not really growing. Green beans, corn, squash, carrots, all looking really good.


Bummer,   You guys got and are getting more rain than we are, and we have gotten a bunch..

Glad everything else is doing good.

Gary


----------



## gary s (Jun 28, 2016)

Just a little update ----  

Since my hand surgery I haven't been able to weed or keep up my garden, looks pretty raggedy .  But still getting lots of veggies.

My wife picks veggies usually in the morning and again late in the evening.

We have already been canning tomatoes and tomorrow night we will can again. Made another big batch of Al's pickles last night (3rd time)

Lots of radishes banana & jalapeno peppers, got all my onions pulled and in the garage, still getting lettuce and carrots

Okra is about ready to start picking and the replanted squash plants have squash about 4" long 

I also planted Jelly Bean tomatoes (From Seeds) They have blooms all over them so it won't be long

My Wife has been taking veggies to her office and giving them of some of the people in the other offices.

I'll try to post some pics later

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 28, 2016)

Sounds Great, Gary!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






You guys sure have long growing seasons!!

Bear


----------



## gary s (Jun 28, 2016)

Thanks Bear, If it doesn't get just too hot and we have rain it will go all summer.

I usually plant a fall garden, but this year I am going to enlarge it and give it a rest. Gunna make it about 60% bigger is the plan right now

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 28, 2016)

gary s said:


> Thanks Bear, If it doesn't get just too hot and we have rain it will go all summer.
> 
> I usually plant a fall garden, but this year I am going to enlarge it and give it a rest. Gunna make it about 60% bigger is the plan right now
> 
> Gary


We used to just grow Maters, but Mrs Bear couldn't reach the top ones, and since my operation I don't feel like getting the Step Ladder out every day.

Now we just get them from a couple Buddies of mine. Everybody plants more than they can use.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## gary s (Jun 28, 2016)

OK here are a few pics (Used my phone camera) so not the best

Some in the window finishing ripening "Gotta stay ahead of the Birds"













IMG_20160628_114235_003.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jun 28, 2016






These are ready to go. Those largest ones you see are the size of softballs













IMG_20160628_114252_973.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jun 28, 2016






After the first squash quit producing, I pulled them up and planted these

You can see some small squash













IMG_20160628_132122_979.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jun 28, 2016






See what a mess  Cucumber vines needs cutting back. Just about to take over the

Bell and Banana Peppers













IMG_20160628_132127_735.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jun 28, 2016






Not a good pic  But if you look close you can see a few Okra













IMG_20160628_132153_332.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jun 28, 2016






Tomatoes still rocking along













IMG_20160628_132208_559.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jun 28, 2016


















IMG_20160628_132233_207.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jun 28, 2016


----------



## gary s (Jun 28, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> We used to just grow Maters, but Mrs Bear couldn't reach the top ones, and since my operation I don't feel like getting the Step Ladder out every day.
> 
> Now we just get them from a couple Buddies of mine. Everybody plants more than they can use.
> 
> ...


Yeah My best friend who had the brain surgery his garden washed completely out this year but his brother gives him all 

the veggies he can eat.  He told me the other day Richard (his brother) planted 2 rows of Tomatoes.  I know Richard and his rows are 100 ft.   So lots of Maters 

Gary


----------



## sqwib (Jun 28, 2016)

Looking good Gary, take care of that hand.


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 28, 2016)

Nice pics buddy!  

I have no luck with tomatoes. I need to give them another try. Basil and Peppers are working tho... LOL













IMG_5764.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Jun 28, 2016


















IMG_5763.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Jun 28, 2016


----------



## gary s (Jul 1, 2016)

We canned a few more Maters last night, ---------  So far we have 12 quarts and 6 pints













IMG_20160630_172954_954.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jul 1, 2016


















IMG_20160701_072940_653.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jul 1, 2016


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 1, 2016)

Those look awesome Gary! b


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 1, 2016)

Very nice, Gary! Not only is my little "garden" a postage stamp compared to your envelope, you're already canning & replanting while my stuff is just coming on...
Your pics remind me of when Dad used to plant rows of tomatoes and Mom jarred them up. Us kids had tomatoes all winter.













IMG_1340.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Jul 1, 2016


















IMG_1341.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Jul 1, 2016


















IMG_1342.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Jul 1, 2016






Dan


----------



## gary s (Jul 1, 2016)

Nice Dan.   I have stuff planted in different places.  You will enjoying Veggies in no time

Gary


----------



## gary s (Jul 11, 2016)

A few Goodies this Evening













IMG_20160711_183731_800.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jul 11, 2016


----------



## driedstick (Jul 12, 2016)

Very nice goodies 

DS


----------



## gary s (Jul 12, 2016)

Thanks DS, I planted some more Okra last Saturday, so we should be getting a bunch before long

Gary


----------



## sqwib (Jul 12, 2016)

Gary the GREEN THUMB!, Looks great, keep it up.


----------



## gary s (Aug 23, 2016)

Okra still producing  new plants are starting to produce also.  That's all I have left

Gary


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 23, 2016)

Tomatoes are at the point we're getting more than we can eat, but neighbors and co-workers appreciate it. Still getting cucumbers, jalapenos, green onions and the yellow bells are starting to color. Squash & giant Marconi's are played out. Thinking of going with okra next year instead of green onions.


----------



## gary s (Aug 23, 2016)

Does Okra do well up your way, Down here is ideal  Lots of Heat and water

Gary


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 24, 2016)

gary s said:


> Does Okra do well up your way, Down here is ideal  Lots of Heat and water
> 
> Gary


I have no idea. It would have done well this year, for sure! Who knows about next year. I've never known anyone to grow it around here.


----------



## gary s (Aug 24, 2016)

Okra Loves Heat  the hotter the better. Just keep it watered and it grows and produces like crazy

Gary


----------



## gary s (Oct 18, 2016)

Here it is the middle of October and my Okra plants are still producing like crazy. My wife cuts about 20 + every evening

Here is a Pic, (My phone camera)  you can see all the blooms each one makes an okra













IMG_20161018_092710_454.jpg



__ gary s
__ Oct 18, 2016


----------



## driedstick (Oct 18, 2016)

Nice,,, just ripped out my tomato plants,,, snow in mountains and frost the other morning in the back yard. 

DS


----------



## gary s (Oct 18, 2016)

We have been eating Okra 2 - 3 times a week and keeping the neighbors and friends stocked up.

Gary


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 18, 2016)

Everything is done here but peppers. I still have a lot of Jalapenos and a few Bells and Chili's, but it's supposed to get into the low 40s at night in a couple days so they'll get pulled. It's been a decent year. Lots of Tomatoes. [emoji]128522[/emoji]


----------



## bdskelly (Oct 20, 2016)

Still growing Peppers and and the Basil shows no sign of stopping west of you! 

Are you pickling any of that okra Gary? 

B


----------



## gary s (Oct 20, 2016)

BDSkelly said:


> Still growing Peppers and and the Basil shows no sign of stopping west of you!
> 
> Are you pickling any of that okra Gary?
> 
> B


Every day  about 20 - 25

Gary


----------



## bdskelly (Oct 20, 2016)

gary s said:


> Every day  about 20 - 25
> 
> Gary


LOL  I meant to type.  Are you pickling and? B


----------



## gary s (Oct 20, 2016)

BDSkelly said:


> LOL  I meant to type.  Are you pickling and? B


Pickling some freezing a lot and eating a bunch

Gary


----------



## palladini (Jan 2, 2017)

This past year, I grew a Salsa Garden. Roma and Big Boy tomatoes, Big Jim and Anaheim Hatch Peppers, Serrano Peppers, Jalapeno Peppers. Leaf lettuce, some Brussel Sprouts and Radishes and Onions, both green and cooking. Also grew many herbs in containers

This up coming year, I plan to grow some Sweet Corn, some more Hatch peppers, Serrano Peppers, Poblano Peppers, Jalapeno Peppers Cayenne Peppers and some Head Lettuce, some Tomatillo and Beefsteak tomatoes and Broccoli.  My garden is expanding by a bit more than 1/3 this year, so I do need to more to plant.

In the OSC seeds 2017 book, I have on order 1290,1571, 1720, 1820, 2090, 2330, 2405, 1924, 1775, 4150 for my Garden and 3140, 3045, 3105, 3155, 3090

http://www.oscseeds.com/













100_5394.JPG



__ palladini
__ Jan 2, 2017


----------



## gary s (Jan 3, 2017)

That a lot of peppers.  Corn Takes up a lot of room, but sure is good.  We are making our garden bigger this year so we will have room for a few extra veggies.

Gary


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 3, 2017)

Just got the new Jung catalog.












IMG_1760.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Jan 3, 2017





Spring is only 4 months away!
I'm thinking of trying Brussels sprouts again. Maybe the rabbits won't get them this year...


----------



## gary s (Jan 3, 2017)

Hmm   Fried Rabbit and Brussel sprouts.  I cleaned up a little more today. Got my onions ordered plant them first of Feb.

Gary


----------



## sqwib (Jan 4, 2017)

Getting everything in order here, still ordering some seeds, here's what I got lined up so far

Black Beauty
Basil
Brandywine Red
California Wonder
Celebrity
Cherokee purple
Corno Di Toro Giallo Pepper
Jalapeno
Leeks
Matts Wild Cherry
Parsley
Patio Princess
Ruby King Red Pepper
Rosemary
Tabasco
Japanese Eggplant ?
Radishes
Romaine
Red Russian Kale
Black Seeded Simpson
Snow Peas
Watermelon????
Hopefully these come back

Strawberries
Chives
Horseradish
Thyme
Oregano
Chocolate Mint
Spearmint
Sage


----------



## gary s (Jan 4, 2017)

Watermelons take a lot of room, Strawberries and Mint usually always comes back.

Gary


----------



## gary s (Jan 27, 2017)

Getting everything going, Took up old landscape timbers, increased my garden size from 10' x 32' to  16' x 34'  Replacing the Landscape timbers with treated 4x4's.

 Grandson tilled up the new part and helped me lay the 4x4's.

Got to rake it out ans smooth it over and get my onions planted

Pics Later

Gary


----------



## gary s (Jan 28, 2017)

Here is what I planted today, I'll take a couple of pics tomorrow,

*TX 1015-Y SUPERSWEET *

TX 1015-Y Supersweet produces a beautiful, sweet onion with yellow skin and delicious white flesh. 
It matures a little later than other short day varieties so it will produce better a little further north than other short day varieties. TX 1015-Y will also store better than other short day varieties.

Top of Form

Bottom of Form

*Yellow Granex *

Yellow Granex is the variety that produces the famous Vidalia onion grown in Georgia. It also produces the Noonday grown close to Tyler, Tx. It is extremely sweet and best suited for southern gardeners. 

*Red Burgandy (Short Day)*

Red Burgandy is the best red onion for southern gardeners. 
Beautiful bright red, flat shaped onion with a tasty red ringed flesh. 
It is ideal for salads and sandwiches.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 28, 2017)

You're braver than me Gary, I've started a few things in the house, but I'm betting on another good freeze before it's over.  

Always love your garden threads!


----------



## gary s (Jan 28, 2017)

Oh I'll hold off on the rest but onions need to be planted in Jan. or Feb

Gary


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 28, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> You're braver than me Gary, I've started a few things in the house, but I'm betting on another good freeze before it's over.
> 
> Always love your garden threads!


I'm jealous that he's planting and I'm looking at snow on the ground...
3 months before any planting gets done here.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 28, 2017)

gary s said:


> Oh I'll hold off on the rest but onions need to be planted in Jan. or Feb
> 
> Gary



Well, that shows what I know!  I've never planted an onion in my life.  :biggrin:

I do tomatoes, okra and herbs, but never onions, sounds like I could get some in if I do it now though.


----------



## gary s (Jan 28, 2017)

I got mine in late late last year because of all the rain I planted toward the end of Feb.

Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 28, 2017)

Lead the group on and teach them Gary onions can stand some cold if you miss one from the year before it will sprout most of the time before I get to work the garden the next year. How ever I'm envious because I will have to wait til the end of March most years. Not sure I would have used treated lumber though.

No pics til we can all grow something 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Warren


----------



## gary s (Jan 28, 2017)

Been using landscape timbers if you read about them they are surface treated rot out in a year or two, I know where you are going with this and I don't know if the pressure treating chemicals leach out into the soil ?

Gary


----------



## gary s (Jan 29, 2017)

Here are a couple of Pics, I take some better ones with my camera

New Border  4 x 4s     

.













IMG_20170129_112257_322.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jan 29, 2017






Look hard and you can my onions   about 175













IMG_20170129_112314_040.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jan 29, 2017


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 30, 2017)

Looking good Gary

Warren


----------



## sqwib (Jan 30, 2017)

gary s said:


> Been using landscape timbers if you read about them they are surface treated rot out in a year or two, I know where you are going with this and I don't know if the pressure treating chemicals leach out into the soil ?
> 
> Gary



Your fine just don't eat the wood.


----------



## gary s (Jan 30, 2017)

You know I have used everything from Rail Road ties to landscape timbers to border different gardens we have had over the years never noticed anything affecting me, affecting me, affecting me.

# 2 son was over yesterday dropping off some Hickory and Pecan wood, he said think about it and make sure the size you want and I'll pour you a concrete border. (He is in the Steel erection/Metal building erection and Concrete Business)

Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 30, 2017)

Now that is a great idea but wait he comes up with this after you already bought new lumber and installed it man o man. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Warren


----------



## gary s (Jan 30, 2017)

That's OK , I'll wait till they need replacing.

These may last a long time !!  Hope so.

Gary


----------



## gary s (Feb 8, 2017)

A couple of pics today

Got the rest re-tilled yesterday













IMG_20170208_170542_769.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 8, 2017






A shot of my Onions and in front of the I got out Lettuce, Arugula, Spinach, and

Carrotseeds













IMG_20170208_170558_790.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 8, 2017






Wife brought home a bunch of white stones to re-do the back flower bed 













IMG_20170208_170617_394.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 8, 2017


----------



## whistech (Feb 8, 2017)

Your garden looks great Gary and it looks like your onions are starting to grow.     I planted my potatoes today.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 8, 2017)

Great Gary.  

Calling for 6-10 of snow here tonight


----------



## gary s (Feb 8, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Great Gary.
> 
> Calling for 6-10 of snow here tonight


Dang, You and Bear have been getting some snow !!

Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 8, 2017)

gary s said:


> Dang, You and Bear have been getting some snow !!
> 
> Gary



It's actually been a easy winter.  Snow comes then melts right away.  Gonna be in the 40's by the weekend


----------



## gary s (Feb 9, 2017)

c farmer said:


> It's actually been a easy winter. Snow comes then melts right away. Gonna be in the 40's by the weekend


Our weather is crazy, 80º yesterday "in February" got up this morning and it's 35º

Gary


----------



## smokeymose (Feb 9, 2017)

Crazy weather here as well, but still a couple of months before even a chance of even starting seeds!
Not to early to plan, though...












IMG_1847.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Feb 9, 2017


----------



## gary s (Mar 16, 2017)

A little update on the garden

Onions at the far end, coming on like gangbusters, then arugula, lettuce, spinach

then Bush Beans

I used 16 ft. Livestock panels for my Cucumbers and Yellow squash to grow

Vertically, then Zucchini, Tomatoes and peppers on this end.













IMG_20170316_133236_439.jpg



__ gary s
__ Mar 16, 2017






I finished Wife's flower bed last weekend













IMG_20170316_133258_217.jpg



__ gary s
__ Mar 16, 2017






Still have a few more things to plant in different parts of the yard













IMG_20170316_133317_327.jpg



__ gary s
__ Mar 16, 2017


----------



## sqwib (Mar 16, 2017)

Looking Good, Gary, do you hand pollinate the zucchini early on in the season?


----------



## gary s (Mar 16, 2017)

Nope, I let the Bees and Butterflies do all the work.

Gary


----------



## sqwib (Mar 16, 2017)

gary s said:


> Nope, I let the Bees and Butterflies do all the work.
> 
> Gary


I had a hell of a time with my Zucchini last year, plenty of pollinators around too.

This year I am adding quite a few wildflowers and plants.

I have also been transplanting thyme and oregano into the raised beds for a living mulch and to bring in more beneficial insects.


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 16, 2017)

I've turned and amended two of our raised beds. Carrot, pea, lettuce, spinach and kale seeds are in the ground. Garlic is coming along nicely. That's pretty much it until the beginning of May. It looks like their will be enough rain to get us through to irrigation season, which starts in the middle of April.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 16, 2017)

SQWIB said:


> I had a hell of a time with my Zucchini last year, plenty of pollinators around too.
> 
> This year I am adding quite a few wildflowers and plants.
> 
> I have also been transplanting thyme and oregano into the raised beds for a living mulch and to bring in more beneficial insects.


This is interesting.   Using herbs as a weed control, fertilizer and you get to use it.


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 16, 2017)

c farmer said:


> This is interesting.   Using herbs as a weed control, fertilizer and you get to use it.



We plant lavender to deter varmints, marigolds to deter bugs, and herbs to attract bees and other beneficial creatures. In addtion, we try to plant based on complimentary attributes. Basil with tomatoes, etc.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 16, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> We plant lavender to deter varmints, marigolds to deter bugs, and herbs to attract bees and other beneficial creatures. In addtion, we try to plant based on complimentary attributes. Basil with tomatoes, etc.


That's awesome.  

Being I have a farm we use chemicals.

We do use cover crops for the weed control in the winter and added nitrogen.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 16, 2017)

Sorry for the hi jack Gary.


----------



## gary s (Mar 17, 2017)

Hey No Problem, I have never had any problem with my Zucchini or any plants . My wife has a lot of flowers and always have LOTS if bees and butterflies

Gary


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 29, 2017)

gary s said:


> Hey No Problem, I have never had any problem with my Zucchini or any plants . My wife has a lot of flowers and always have LOTS if bees and butterflies
> 
> Gary



The garden is looking good this year Gary. Teri and I planted heirlooms basil and pepper last weekend.


----------



## gary s (Apr 7, 2017)

Here is a pic from Yesterday. Tomatoes really coming along. Onions at the far end

are really getting big. Ben eating lettuce for a couple of weeks.













IMG_20170406_155224_111.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 7, 2017






My Daughter-in-laws Father has not been doing well, Didn't even feel like planting

his garden. So my #2 son and DIL Fixed him up. You can see the new metal building

workshop in the background While he was building that he sent his crew over to form up 

and pour concrete curbs for his garden. We also have a Mirical Grow plant here in Tyler

They went and got a trailer load of their Top soil / MG mix













IMG_4679.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 7, 2017






DIL and Grandson doing a little planting













IMG_4669.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 7, 2017






DIL's Dad watering it in













IMG_4668.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 7, 2017


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 7, 2017)

Looking good Gary, and great to see the kids taking care of dad!

I planted 14 tomato plants at the farm in Jamestown (Mineola) and had quite a few nice tomatoes coming along, until a BUTTLOAD of crows showed up...  Lost most of them before Pop sent some #8 shot their direction...  Still early in the season, so I hope mine does as well as yours usually does!


----------



## gary s (Apr 7, 2017)

Thanks CB 

Oh I'm sure they will. Two things you can't have too much of around our house, Tomatoes and Cucumbers. Besides the 12 tomato plants in the garden I have 3 more in the corner by the fence and one up at the corner of the house.  6 Cucumber plants in the garden and 3 more by the fence.

They think that the new garden will help get him out and give him something to do, He has always had a garden and loved it.

Gary


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 7, 2017)

Very nice! I've got cool weather plants in. Tomatoes and such will be the first part of May.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 7, 2017)

Nice Garden & concrete curbs!!!

You won't believe this---As I was opening this thread, I glanced out the front Window, and WTF---It started snowing like Crazy!!

Went on for only a few minutes & stopped---So Far---Knock on wood.

Save me some Maters!!

Bear


----------



## gary s (Apr 18, 2017)

Garden Is Really doing Well, You can see I'm falling behind on my weeding

I have more stuff scattered out, In the corner by the fence on this end

I have more Tomato Plants, Far back corner Strawberries  On the fence you see

I started Raspberries and by the back door Another Tomato Plant and a few Strawberries

Also planted a new Grape Vine a Peach, Plumb and Pear tree













IMG_20170417_192151_257.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 18, 2017






Had to plant a few more Cucumbers  (Can't have too many around my house)













IMG_20170417_192208_151.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 18, 2017






Wife's potting bench I made for her













IMG_20170417_192220_563.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 18, 2017


----------



## sqwib (Apr 18, 2017)

Awesome stuff you got going on, and I love that potting bench.


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 19, 2017)

You Texas folks are way ahead of us here in Indiana. I'm still in seedling mode and wouldn't think of tomatoes until mid May.












IMG_2021.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Apr 19, 2017





I may put some things in the raised beds this weekend, but it's a gamble against the weather...


----------



## bdskelly (May 1, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> You Texas folks are way ahead of us here in Indiana. I'm still in seedling mode and wouldn't think of tomatoes until mid May.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't ya just love those seed starters? They take the guess work out of it.  And the grandkids love to pour the water on the discs to watch them swell up. B


----------



## smokeymose (May 2, 2017)

Yep, we've been using them for 3 years now. No mess, it's neat enough to leave on the kitchen table, and when you're ready you just stick them in the ground.


----------



## gary s (May 13, 2017)

I picked some  squash and zucchini the other day













IMG_20170510_130910_598.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 13, 2017






My wife picked a few green beans today 













IMG_20170513_170830_066.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 13, 2017


----------



## sqwib (May 15, 2017)

Looking good, Love me some Zoodles after looking at your pics.

Dam I still don't know how you get veggies off so quick for Zone 8


----------



## gary s (May 15, 2017)

SQWIB said:


> Looking good, Love me some Zoodles after looking at your pics.
> 
> Dam I still don't know how you get veggies off so quick for Zone 8


O K  I'll tell you my secret !!!    I planted early. Every year I roll the dice and plant early sometimes it works out

sometimes not. This year it did. and we had an unusually warm spring and end of winter.

My Onions are ready to pull I have some the size of softballs.

Getting a few ripe tomatoes.

Once my onions are pulled and I get all the beans, I'll re-till that end and plant Okra, Lettuce and more beans.

With health problems and my wife getting sick and having surgery, my weeds got way out of hand, looks terrable

But oh well still getting lots of veggies  and doing the best I can.

Gary


----------



## ws dave (May 15, 2017)

Funny to find this thread on the front page because today is planting day for me. Don't have much room here so my garden consists of a cart I built and a few potted plants but it's about all I need. Last year was my first attempt at growing veggies and some thrived and some flopped so I switched it up a little this year. This year I have a few different lettuces, onions, and herbs in the cart and tomatoes and strawberries in pots. I just like making fresh salads after work so this works pretty well. I would love a set up like Gary's but nobody would eat it here. 













IMG_20160710_080448489_HDR.jpg



__ ws dave
__ May 15, 2017






This is last year's crop, this year's stuff is just starting to sprout. I like the wheeled cart because I can put in the garage at night when it gets too cold and it keeps the deer away having it up where it is. Love the flower beds too Gary, the landscape beds are my favorite kind of gardens (and the reason why I don't have room for a real veggie garden lol)


----------



## gary s (May 26, 2017)

Got my Onions pulled yesterday and the rest of the green beans. Onions laying in the yard drying.

I will finish cleaning up that end and till it again next week. Then Plant Okra & carrots and  lettuce, beans again

Gary


----------



## gary s (Jun 16, 2017)

We have to pull the tomatoes before they turn red or the dang birds get them.

Gunna do a little canning today been putting up about 4 - 5 quarts a week













IMG_20170616_064538_484.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jun 16, 2017


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 16, 2017)

gary s said:


> *O K  I'll tell you my secret !!!    I planted early.* Every year I roll the dice and plant early sometimes it works out
> 
> sometimes not. This year it did. and we had an unusually warm spring and end of winter.
> 
> ...


LOL---Planting Early around here would be Planting before Memorial Day, or really risking it would be "mothers' Day".

Bear


----------



## gary s (Jul 8, 2017)

Did  Dill's about a week ago  12 Quarts

11 pints of Bread and Butter today

B & B













IMG_20170708_161316_066.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jul 8, 2017


----------



## sqwib (Jul 13, 2017)

Looking good, making any Chow Chow with the green maters this year?

I have a recipe I'm gonna try this year just still a bit unsure of the sugar.

9  lbs green tomatoes
6  lbs onions, peel and slice fine
1  cup salt
4  cups water
4  cups white vinegar
2  cups water
[sup]1[/sup]⁄[sub]2[/sub] cup pickling spices
2 [sup]1[/sup]⁄[sub]2[/sub] lbs white sugar
2 [sup]1[/sup]⁄[sub]2[/sub] lbs brown sugar
[sup]1[/sup]⁄[sub]2[/sub] cup cornstarch
2  teaspoons dry mustard
1  teaspoon turmeric
1  red pepper, cut fine
[h3]Directions[/h3]
Soak the tomatoes and onions in the first amount of water and the salt over night.
Drain well in the morning.
Put the spice in a cloth bag, tie shut and crush with a rolling pin.
Put the vegetables in a pot with the vinegar and second amount of water, putting in the bag of spice.
Bring to a boil, then simmer for half an hour.
Add the sugars and simmer another half an hour.
Stir together the cornstarch, dry mustard and tumeric.
Add a little of the simmering liquid to make a paste, then stir it into the tomato mixture.
Add the chopped pepper.
Simmer for 1 to 2 hours til thick.
Spoon into prepared jars and seal according to manufacturers directions.


----------



## gary s (Jul 14, 2017)

I made a shelf to hold all the canned stuff  (Middle Shelf)













IMG_20170714_095508_221.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jul 14, 2017


----------



## sqwib (Jul 14, 2017)

That is fantastic.


----------



## gary s (Sep 5, 2017)

After a little Back and Forth on weather to plant a fall garden I decided I would.

Gunna start tilling it up this evening.

Pulled the last Cucumber today and took down the vines, Okra is still producing everyday 

Noe sure what all I will plant but probably go with a couple kinds of lettuce, some Spinach, Beans , Carrots, Turnips  and maybe something else  We'll see

Pics to come

Gary


----------



## sqwib (Sep 5, 2017)

Don't forget the broccoli and zucchini
You can also plant a cover crop like crimson clover and oats. Adds nitrogen and Trace minerals after a killing Frost
I just did a few sections of my hugelkultur beds.
Can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## gary s (Sep 8, 2017)

All Tilled up and planted for Fall

Garden is 16' X 32'    Okra still producing.













IMG_20170908_185045_398.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 8, 2017


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 9, 2017)

Looks Great Gary!!!

Should be harvesting again in what---2-3 weeks???
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## gary s (Sep 9, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great Gary!!!
> 
> Should be harvesting again in what---2-3 weeks???
> 
> ...


I wish !!    Still getting lots of Okra. Put up a couple of quarts of pickled yesterday

Gary


----------



## sqwib (Sep 21, 2017)

I would love to grow okra but I'm the only one in the family that eats it.

What ways do you use the Okra, maybe I can sway the Better half to try it.


----------



## gary s (Sep 21, 2017)

SQWIB said:


> I would love to grow okra but I'm the only one in the family that eats it.
> 
> What ways do you use the Okra, maybe I can sway the Better half to try it.


Fried is what most everyone does down this way, Me, I like it anyway you fix it

When We Fry it, I usually blanch it for about 4 min then in ice water. Dry it, cut it into small bite

size pieces and toss it in Corn Meal Mix. We fry it using a little olive oil till golden brown.

I like it with Onions and Tomatoes 

I start out with about a tablespoon of bacon grease in a skillet, Saute the onions (I slice them into not too thick rings and cut them in half) Then I dump in the okra stir it around a but then dump in a jar of my wife's canned tomatoes, a little seasoning (I use Tony's)

let iy cook till everything is tender and YUM.

We also grill em, Take them whole toss in olive oil sprinkle with favorite seasoning the toss on the grill, turn frequently JUst cook a bit , taste one and see it it needs more, again YUM

Great in Gumbo, soups, stews

Gary


----------



## sqwib (Sep 21, 2017)

Can you recommend a variety?

Rare Seeds inventory


----------



## sqwib (Oct 18, 2017)

Whats going on in Gary's Garden?


----------



## gary s (Oct 18, 2017)

Hey Buddy,  I cut my Okra down (Tired of it) Turnips and greens are going like gangbusters, Bush beans and sugar snap peas coming along nicely. I had a couple of heads of garlic in the pantry so I broke them apart and planted them. Lettuce and carrots are starting to show. and just for fun (Texas A&M said you could) plant potatoes in the fall. Had about half a bag of red potatoes, cut them up let them dry for a couple of days and planted them. Most of the eyes were not what I wanted but oh well  I have two plants that made and full of blooms right now I' take a pic and post it.
Still fighting weeds and grass.

Gary


----------



## sqwib (Oct 18, 2017)

gary s said:


> Still fighting weeds and grass.
> 
> Gary



Try a "No Till" garden, you keep bringing the seeds to the surface, or plant a cover crop?
Keep us posted I'm curious about the taters.


----------



## gary s (Oct 29, 2017)

Turnips and Greens going like gangbusters, Giving lots of greens away and eating quite a bit.
Freeze last 2 nights got my Bush beans so we picked all the rest and pulled the plants 4 lbs of beans  7 bags for the freezer.

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 29, 2017)

Hey Gary---Good you're getting that stuff in before the Big Snows Hit !! :rolleyes:

Bear


----------



## gary s (Oct 29, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> Hey Gary---Good you're getting that stuff in before the Big Snows Hit !! :rolleyes:
> 
> Bear


The way the weather is around here it wouldn't surprise me a bit


----------



## gary s (Nov 8, 2017)

Fall Potatoes were a bust, but I only planted a small row, No biggie 
Giving away lots of Turnips and Greens, Sugar snap peas doing good Lettuce popping up and some carrots and maybe a little Spinach 

sqwib I'm sorry on the Okra question I'll go look at my seed pack and get back with you.

Gary


----------

